# Fuji ACE info needed!



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey all,

I've got an old (about year 2000 possibly) Fuji ACE and I'm looking at replacing some of the parts on it.

I'm looking to toss a double on it to replace the triple on there now, but I need BB width and spindle length info for the one that came stock and what you'd all recommend for a double. I can't seem to find anything on google about it, so any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chrispf007 (Feb 3, 2006)

Is this your bike or at least fairly close? http://www.epinions.com/bicycles_2002_Fuji_Ace/display_~full_specs

It shows 116mm spindle and a 68mm shell. So, if you went to a double your spindle would probably be around a 110 - depending on your choice of crank.


----------

